# ganzzahlige Zufallszahlen



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

Kann ich auch Zufahlszahlen vom Wert integer erzeugen???


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

deine frage wurde bereits beantwortet: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4598 !!!


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

:bahnhof: das versteh ich nicht wirklich... :bahnhof:


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

was verstehst du nicht wirklich?? die methode heißt public static int nextInt(int max); und ist in der klasse java.util.Random; und gibt dir eine zahle zwischen (einschließlich) 0 und außschließlich i zurück. steht genauso in der API. wo kommst du jetz nicht weiter?


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

```
public static int nextInt(int max){
                
            }
            

            int min = 1;
            int max = Lektion(lektionNr).size(); 
            int zufallsVokabel = min + (max - min) * Math.random();
```
Und wie gehört das jetzt da rein???


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

wie denn jetzt?


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

ääh wie? du sollst keine methode schreiben! die methode gibt es schon. java.util.Random.nextInt(deinMaximum);


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

und wie soll das dann funktionieren mit den teilen die da stehen  :bahnhof:


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

hä? was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun!?!? entweder du benutzt die methode nextInt() oder Benis algo mit Math.random();


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

aber wie bekomm ich dann nen integer, wenn ich die variante von beni benutz?


----------



## Roar (12. Mai 2004)

du kriegst da einen integer raus *!!!* lies doch den code!
  int zufallsVokabel = min + (max - min) * Math.random(); 
!!


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

Spaßvogel... das int hab ich da hingschrieben und da meckert der Compiler und wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, will er nen double Wert haben...


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mai 2004)

Na klar kannst Du auch eine ganzzahlige Zufallszahl generieren.
Ein Beispiel:

```
int zahl = (int)(Math.random() * 10);
```


----------



## null.plan (12. Mai 2004)

Oki, verstanden, das casten war mir entfallen... :autsch:


----------

